# Antique Hand Tool identification and value?



## phillsam

A seller near me is cleaning shop of his antique tool collection.

I am a newbie and do not have the knowledge to know if these are rare or good deals.

Only info I have is that he would be willing to sell a few of the hand planes and he said he would ask $25 a piece. 
There seem to be some unique ones in the top right of one of the pics and a few long jointers thatcher be a good deal. What do you all think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deycart

Well the pictures are a little far out to see much detail, but on the top table I would look at the spoke shaves, the combination planes, and the rules.

The second table I would look at the planes for any Stanley or other major makers, of those the large ones look promising, looks like a scrub plane to the far right. In the back it looks like a 193 fiber board plane. The draw knives and the last two molding planes look interesting.

The last table I would take a look at the breast drill and the saw vises. Some of the bits look worth too.

I would probably buy all the combination planes and at least the larger planes, the 193, and the breast drill for 25 a pop.


----------



## Loren

The largest bench plane on the left would be a good
deal at $25. The other bench planes would be a pass, 
based on what I can see here. The 2 next to it look
like fore planes. Even fixed up with new knobs
I doubt those two would sell for much more than $25 
each on ebay.

He probably wants more than $25 each for the
combo planes but some of those would be real
good buys for that.

That big shave/scraper with the wood handles might
be a good piece. Not too collectible maybe but
it might be a useful tool to have and that sort
of tool is not very common. Spokeshaves, 
drawknives and bench planes are common old
tools so the values are not real high generally.
That doesn't mean they aren't worth having 
because they are very useful, but don't buy 
tools in poor condition unless it's like for a buck
a piece and you have the inclination to track 
down parts and spend time cleaning them up.


----------



## sikrap

The big jointer and the knuckleback block plane are the only things that I would even consider paying $25 for, and the block plane would have to have an adjustable mouth and be in good shape. The other planes don't appear to be worth much at all.


----------



## ShaneA

I agree with the largest bench plane on left of second picture, and the knuckle cap block plane. The calipers and dividers, if high quality would be nice scores in the $5 to $10 range each.


----------



## Loren

The knuckle cap is not a Stanley I think. It looks to 
be the inferior (imo) knuckle cap used by Millers
Falls and featured on Craftsman knuckle cap planes.

My Craftsman adjustable mouth knuckle cap cost
me about $10 shipped on ebay. It was probably made
by Millers Falls. The Stanleys are nicer in the hand 
and worth more. They are pretty sweet.


----------



## ShaneA

Knuckle is not a Stanley, but still looks good…from far, far away. Lol


----------



## phillsam

Thanks, I will ask about the combination planes. I have never seen those before. Are they more of a collectors item or a handy user plane?


----------



## donwilwol

Also looks like a possible #40. It would be worth $25 if its in good shape.


----------



## Moai

perhaps you can offer $40 for this two, #60 1/2 adjustable Mouth, Low Angle Block Plane AND #40 Scrub Plane….that would be a great deal…..make sure the planes do not have chips or cracks.

Plough, Combination planes are great as well, to make dadoes and Joinery…....for sure he is asking more money for them.


----------



## Ted78

If the plough and combination planes in the first pic are included in that $25/plane deal snatch them up quick. I would think they would be very useful things, but I can't afford one so I can't speak with much authority.

If the draw knives and spokeshaves are in good shape I'd see how much much he wants for those. $10-$15 for a draw knife is a pretty good deal. I don't know what spokeshaves go for.

As others have said most of those metal bodied planes in the second pic look like $5 planes to me. There might be an exception or two.

Not a woodworking tool, and not an antique but if you ever strip electrical wire that plier looking thing in the bottom left hand corner of the first pic below the fencing pliers is very nice tool.


----------



## Straightbowed

looks to be a low know older stanley beside the scrub plane I would really check that plane out could be a no9 or 10 the best of the stanley planes


----------



## Dal300

first table: offer him $75 for all the #45 combo planes and the cutters. It looks like you can get at least one whole set from what's there. Sell the rest of those parts here or on eBay and recover some of your investment.

I also like that big scraper next to the spoke shaves.
If that drill to the right is a Yankee 31A it is somewhat sought after, but worth about $25 retail unless it has all it's bits.

Second table…. a repeat of what the others have said.

Third table: Buy that cool hard hat, LOL! You'll need it when you bring all that junk home and load it on the dining room table.
The breast drill, the two large augers.
The two skillets…. look at the back side and see if they have a name on them like Griswold, Wagner or Martin.

Ah, heck, offer him $200 for everything by putting 8- $20 bills on the table… go up another $20 after haggling, then another $20. Haggle some more, pick up the money and start to walk off.

If you can get all of that for the price you'll have some keepers and can sell the rest at a profit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ditto on taking every combination plane on the table at $25, with all the parts that even look close to belonging…


----------



## donwilwol

Go $100 a table!!


----------



## ShaneA

Hoarding enablers….just what everyone needs, 3 tables full of stuff! : )


----------



## donwilwol

I don't know Shane, if i had those 3 tables I'd gladly give away those vegetable slicer thingys'


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, guess I have knives for slicing veggies. Seriously though, buy it all then part it out. If those are Starrett calipers, I will help you get some money back. I just can't see two bills getting it done, but it would make it easy on the seller.


----------



## phillsam

Update: After my initial email he never responded…
I tried to set up a time to go see them and potentially purchase the lot and piece some of it out on here. Guess thats the bummer with craigslist.
Thank you all for the wealth of information about all of these. I greatly appreciate it!


----------

